# Need someone to do lot leveling



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking for someone or if you know someone who has a tractor or something to do some lot leveling on my front yard so I can put down grass. Live in the Saratoga area. Ideal would be a tractor with a blade on the back and a bucket on the front to haul off any extra dirt to the lot next door and dump it there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Be careful where you haul the dirt. My neighbor dumped his dirt in the empty lot next to his house and he had to remove it. The property owners made him.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Half the neighborhood has dumped dirt and rocks on the lot. I wouldn't have more than a cubic yard or two at most to move once the yard is graded


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Rent a Kubota tractor at ace. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

it sounds like your neighborhood is half responsible.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Be careful where you haul the dirt. My neighbor dumped his dirt in the empty lot next to his house and he had to remove it. The property owners made him.


Pretty disrespectful to dump on someone elses property. I see this all the time and on several occasions neighbors had to clean up their dumping's.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Half the neighborhood has dumped dirt and rocks on the lot. I wouldn't have more than a cubic yard or two at most to move once the yard is graded


If half the neighbor kids are smoking pot is it ok for your kids to smoke pot???


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I help my son in the landscape business quite a bit and it is frustrating to pull in to do a yard and all the neighbors have been dumping on. Rent a dump trailer and haul it off.

Wish you were closer and I would haul a tractor to your lot and take care of your yard for you.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Calm down guys the builder that owns the lot has hauled in at least a dozen loads of dirt trying to build up the lot and it's not 1/4 built up to the level he wants, that's why folks are dumping dirt on it. When I dig out my back yard hillside I will find out where he wants the 30+ loads of dirt on the lot and have them delivered to him free of charge but that project is next year.


----------

